# auto tranny?



## radu_rd2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,
I'm currently looking to get a GTO, preferably manual but there are a lot of autos out there - so I am wondering how you guys feel about the auto tranny? 

Does it allow yout o control gear changes yourself, or will it always shift when it wants to? Any annoying issues? Which is more likely to last a long time, clutch+manual or auto tranny? 

Thanks!


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

radu_rd2 said:


> Hi,
> I'm currently looking to get a GTO, preferably manual but there are a lot of autos out there - so I am wondering how you guys feel about the auto tranny?
> 
> Does it allow yout o control gear changes yourself, or will it always shift when it wants to? Any annoying issues? Which is more likely to last a long time, clutch+manual or auto tranny?
> ...


 Kinda funny cause I wanted an Auto and all I could find was 6 spds!  Found my Auto though! As for shifting, night and day difference and controlling an auto's shifting is in your foot. If you wanna shift, get a 6 spd.

Good luck!


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

well, as far as gear selection goes, you cant control it unless u use the "3,2 and 1" gear selections. i do that on occasion but other than that ur foot is wat decides the gear. the shifing is normal under "normal" driving conditions. if u put ur foot down it you will feel the shifts, it spins the wheels shifting from 1st to 2nd, so it can be firm when ur in the mood to drive!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

radu_rd2 said:


> Does it allow yout o control gear changes yourself, or will it always shift when it wants to?


You can control the gear changes but its not a DSC type transmission. The auto tranny is best left in D for the best performance.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Auto for the track for consistant times, M6 is better for the street as it has more control and better rolling accel.

MPG is a huge difference between the 2 also!


----------



## radu_rd2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Another question. What i hate a lot about my current car is that the gears are too short, cruising at 60-65mph you are at 3000rpm in the last gear..

Obviously with the M6 you would be cruising at pretty low rpms in 6th, but how about the auto tranny? What kind of rpms are you at when cruising at 60-70mph?


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

I believe between 1800 - 2200 rpm. If I drive easy I can go from 0-65 get on the highway and cruise at 65 and never go over 2000 rpm.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I can tell you I wish I had bought the 6 speed, but the auto blowing the tires off on the 1-2 shift is amusing.



bdCrazyE said:


> I believe between 1800 - 2200 rpm. If I drive easy I can go from 0-65 get on the highway and cruise at 65 and never go over 2000 rpm.



That sounds about right. It's still good for about 23mpg on the highway too.


----------



## Red06a4GTO (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a a4 6.0 and it is great to drive. I would have bought a M6 but the wife said, I had to by a car she can drive to. I think that the M6 is faster from a roll and the a4 is better from a dig.


----------



## markdavid (Nov 29, 2009)

autos are great,just have a shift kit installed,even if you buy a reprogrammer for the computer side of things.aftermarket convertors will help also,but not a necessity.


----------

